# LR/Mogrify v3.62 Problem



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 14, 2008)

I installed LR 1.4 update a couple hours ago and now I have lost the ability to export using the Mogrify plugin.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 14, 2008)

There is a 3.7 update here: http://timothyarmes.com/lrmogrify.php


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Ian for the link and Timothy for the quick update.


----------



## 1080iAddict (Mar 18, 2008)

Is the 3.7 update backwards compatible with LR 1.3.1 now that I need to roll back LR 1.4 until the new 1.4 is posted?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2008)

Tim should be able to confirm, but as far as I know, yes, it should be compatible with 1.3.1


----------

